# Decut Recurve Sight Review and Thoughts



## frankenarcher (Aug 18, 2015)

Interested in more info on the aperture when you get a chance to do more tests.


----------



## foxtrot9 (Jul 12, 2015)

frankenarcher said:


> Interested in more info on the aperture when you get a chance to do more tests.


Here is a closer picture of the aperture and the hardware that came with it.


----------



## Shoot_first (Oct 1, 2015)

I've been using this sight for 4 months(3 times a week) and have had no issues. I really like my sight. No screws have even come loose, which common on all sights cause they never use locktite. And what you didn't show is that it comes with a full package of extra /replacement hardware.

I also had a shipment not arrive on a Decut plunger, which tracking showed was USPS's fault. Decut sent me another plunger, no charge no hassle. Their English is a bit challenged, but they really seem motivated to to have happy customers. So if you didn't contact them on their quality issue, you don't know if they will take care of you, which for me is the most important aspect of any product.

The aperture is also wonderful. The fiber optic could a little brighter, but not without having a long strand hanging out of it. I like having the larger view around the pin. I was worried the window would get covered with crud, but I've just taken care with it, like I would any optic, and it's still crystal clear


----------



## foxtrot9 (Jul 12, 2015)

I have sorted it out, by sanding down the slight lip that the aperture is screwed into. One side was bigger than the other by maybe a millimeter or so. After it is sanded flush, it is no longer at an angle.


----------



## Shoot_first (Oct 1, 2015)

foxtrot9 said:


> . If you have the money, a Shibuya sight is the only way to go. If you don't well, I'd stick to my Axiom sight for now and save my pennies for the Shibuya. I would steer away from a Decut mainly because of the QC issues.


The only thing about this sight that is yet unknown, is how it will stand up over time. All the Gibbs that provide rigidity on the tracks can be snugged up, so that wear can be adjusted out.
The Adjustment Knobs are Aluminum, so over time the ball detents could wear and become mushy.......but over how much time???? A $350 Shibuya has Stainless Steel Adjustment Knobs, so I feel safe in saying those clicks will stay crisp for a decade. But face it......in less than a decade, you're going to want that solid Carbon Nano-fiber Sight with synthetic diamond coating!

Disclaimer: Just the humble opinion of an Engineer who spent 30 years in development and manufacturing of leading edge semiconductor process robotics


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

Shoot_first said:


> A $350 Shibuya has Stainless Steel Adjustment Knobs, so I feel safe in saying those clicks will stay crisp for a decade.
> Disclaimer: Just the humble opinion of an Engineer who spent 30 years in development and manufacturing of leading edge semiconductor process robotics


The Shibuya knobs are also aluminum, not stainless steel.

Decut generally designs with the philosophy of "Why use four screws when fifteen will do". Not good.


----------



## rbro (Dec 17, 2013)

I also bought the Recurve sight (one below the one shown here) along with 2 apertures. Sight seems to be reasonably made, but be aware that there are no replacement parts - seems to be a one shot deal. The apertures are pretty much useless. The machining of the threads is very sloppy, and the pin sizes they advertise just plain do not exist. What I've done with my apertures is insert a rubber grommet instead of a lens. This, at least, will let me get some use out of them. Yes, prices are good, but utility so-so. 

FYI, Lancaster sells a lot of these products under the X-Spot brand. Prices are a bit higher, but they will (I believe) stand behind what they sell.

rbro


----------



## Shoot_first (Oct 1, 2015)

rbro said:


> Prices are a bit higher, but they will (I believe) stand behind what they sell.
> 
> rbro


 once again..............has anyone who had a problem contacted Decut???????? Yeah, that's what I thought


----------



## Shoot_first (Oct 1, 2015)

>--gt--> said:


> The Shibuya knobs are also aluminum, not stainless steel.
> 
> Decut generally designs with the philosophy of "Why use four screws when fifteen will do". Not good.


I guess it's just the stupid Engineer in me but I like having plenty of adjustment screws and I'd rather have things screwed together, instead of pressed together so I can take them apart to clean or tweak as needed. Though I can see if one doesn't understand how things work, it could be intimidating


----------



## rbro (Dec 17, 2013)

Shoot_first said:


> once again..............has anyone who had a problem contacted Decut???????? Yeah, that's what I thought


Yes, I've tried. Please understand, Decut archery is a go between a Chinese manufacturer and a company in the UK. My experiences have been frustrating as to communication with them. I finally did get hold of the person who handles the Ebay transactions *only* after 4 attempts and after Ebay helped me out with customer service. Not stellar performance.

rbro


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

My wife used one of these all of last year. Zero issues. I replaced the stupid over-engineered aperture tightener with a pair of simple nuts on either side. 

So because of that good experience, I advised a student on a budget to get one. Total opposite experience. It fell apart on him before he ever got to use it.  

I won't be going back to Decut sights, but having said that, my wife's still functions flawlessly.

I did buy her a backup LH Copper John though, for when hers craters.


----------



## foxtrot9 (Jul 12, 2015)

limbwalker said:


> My wife used one of these all of last year. Zero issues. I replaced the stupid over-engineered aperture tightener with a pair of simple nuts on either side.
> 
> So because of that good experience, I advised a student on a budget to get one. Total opposite experience. It fell apart on him before he ever got to use it.
> 
> ...


It looks to be a crapshoot, if you get a good one from decut, its a keeper but there also are lemons in the batch. For some reason their QC is not very good even if the sight has a QC passed sticker on it.


----------



## PaulME (Jun 11, 2014)

The review is nice. My .02 on the part about the aperture block having a slight angle.
Assuming the aperture goes on the same way every single time, and the slight angle is the same every time, this flaw makes exactly zero difference in function. Offending nothing more than your aesthetic sensibilities. Someone looking at a $50 sight vs spending hundreds that should make no difference. Default aperture does look to be less than desirable (club I'm a member of got these for the new club bows), as I think is listed in viper1's book you can make apertures with a few parts from the hardware store.

Another engineer perspective
Paul


----------



## RickBac (Sep 18, 2011)

Our club ordered on of their Compound sights with the Rainbow Scope. For the money it is amazing. Everything is straight and true. reasonably light. Everything is tight and moves smoothly. The only item is the scope is only available as an 8x scope. 

This is our third product we have purchased and we are very happy with all of them. (digital bow scale, fletching jig).

As for contact with DeCut, they are very responsive, polite and accurate with their information.


----------

